# Ebling wiring harness And control box



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

2013 and older Ebling wiring harness for moveable wing plows.
Includes truck side control harness, control box (three switch) power cable not included
This came with a backblade I recently purchased, and according to Ebling the part is no longer available. I am converting to the updated universal harness/control on this plow to match the other Ebling I own. Make me an offer via PM if interested


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump & a pic


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Sold sold sold


----------

